# Montgomery



## Jason E. (Sep 9, 2004)

any updates ???


----------



## Ricky Elston (Nov 25, 2004)

Qual

12 out of 60 called back after the 1st series to run the land/water blind.

Open

1st series was a quad with 3 retired
running land blind now


----------



## GregC (May 5, 2005)

when anybody gets anything please post it.

If you hear anything on the derby let me know.


----------



## KEITH L (Nov 2, 2005)

a quad and 3 retired. you can't be serious :shock: 


keith l
________
Medical cannabis seeds


----------



## Gene (May 6, 2004)

First series of the open had a mom and pop in the middle. Pop shot the flyer to the right. Mom walked about 10 yards tossed the bird left and walked back. Retired birds deep left and right. The work on that first series was much better when the light was good. Mid day the long right retired could not be seen very well and with the wind it was hard to hear the shot. The wind was blowing across the test most of the day and helped the work greatly on the left retired and the mom bird. Longer right retired was directly behind the flyer fall and was the bird that gave the most trouble. Most of the work was very similar. 45 called back to double land blind with a poison bird. Not sure how many back to water blind but they are finishing it this morning. 

AM first series was a big test. Triple with outside 2 retired. Left retired in a ground blind in the field. To get that long left bird well required cutting the corner of a pond and swiming about 50 yards. I was there most of the day and there were only a few really good jobs. Birds were placed well and they were getting plenty of answers. 21 dogs to the second series. 

Derby ran two series. Q finished but I don't have results. 
Gene


----------



## Wade Thurman (Jul 4, 2005)

12 back out of 60 for the 2nd series in the Qual?

That seems a bit severe to me. WOW!!!!


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Wade said:


> 12 back out of 60 for the 2nd series in the Qual?
> 
> That seems a bit severe to me. WOW!!!!


Wow....is that right?


----------



## Gene (May 6, 2004)

I think the Q had a combined 1st and 2nd series and the 12 back were for the 3rd series. Gene


----------



## vern3 (Feb 9, 2006)

Any news on placements ??


----------



## Gene (May 6, 2004)

Partial results

The Q cut was to 12 after the first series. The 2nd and 3rd series were combined. Dan Devos won the Q. Jeff Horsley had second with Amos and third was to J. Chandler.

The AM- Don't know who won. Lou Magee got a second with Duke. WAY TO GO LOU- CONGRATULATIONS..... Sonny Free placed fourth. 

That is all I know on results.
Gene


----------



## jamen (Mar 27, 2004)

Ledford won the open with Max and Kip Kemp got 2nd with Chevy. Way to go guys! Derby I know that my boy Roscoe got a Jam as well as Beaver. Vreeland(?) may have won the derby. Thats all I got.

Jeff


----------



## Lpgar (Mar 31, 2005)

*Qualifying*

Actually...the 12 were back to the water marks.

The first series was a 385 yrd retired behind the flyer crate at 125yrds with a out of sequence 45yrd third bird....it was shot .... short left...middle retired....flyer. If you picked up the birds you were invited to a 200 yrd land water shoreline blind.

The water Marks were a mid retired over and under....Long bird about 250 with a 175 yrds swim...the short retired was a cheeter to the right of the long stand out...the go bird on land to the right of everything at about 100yds.

All of the tests got lots of answers.

1st.... Taylorlabs Countest Owner Harry Loyens...Handler Dan Devos.
2nd... Holy Mackeral Der Kingplish....Owner Terry Bunn..H..Jeff Horsley
3rd... Muskies's Reef Runner ....Owner Handler James Chandler
4th... Coletta Bay Magnolia ... Owner Handler Gar Clark (that's Me)
RCM No Strings Attached... Owner Carl Clark H- Allan Haggarty
CM Jaybar Madison Avenue Lorne Longevin
CM Ashlands Heart of Dixie Kyle Bressard.

Great Trial..... Had lots of fun.

Gar


----------



## ducksoup (Oct 3, 2005)

Congrats on 4th, Gar -- way to go -- and looks like Team Baypoint did well -- a first for Dan with TaylorLabs Countess -- how did Derby go???


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

CM.....eh?

:wink: 

kg


----------



## Glynn Matthews (Jun 10, 2003)

It looks like it was agreat day for all the long point members 
congrats Dan for the first, Gar for the third and Al for the Res Jam.
Glynn
CM = Certificate of Merit = Judges Award of Merit = JAM


----------



## Russell Archer (Jul 8, 2004)

Congratulations to Chris Ledford, Max & owner Roger Weller on winning the Open!!! It looks like Max is well on his way to going to both BIG DANCES.

Also Congratulations to Roscoe & Beaver in the Derby...I am sure that "Greenie" brought a smile to Jeff's face. :wink:


----------



## tscheuble (Nov 1, 2004)

12 back out of 60 for the 2nd series in the Qual? 

That seems a bit severe to me. WOW!!!!


I agree!!! Somewhere in those 60 dogs that caused need for the killer first series were the building blocks for the future of our sport, hard working amateur trainers with one dog (maybe running their first trial) just trying to learn the game. What good does sending all but 12 home after only one series???

Two problems come to mind:
1.) Running a limited and and O/H Am cause non QAA pro handled dogs on the trucks to get thrown into the Q (for the H fees) 
2.) Lack of time and club support (real or percievedf) for the judges to deal with a large minor stake field causes judges to set poor tests that often rely on luck as much as talent to get through.

I'm sure there are those out there that will disagree with my conclusions but I have a hard believing that this type of Q is viewed as good for the game.


----------



## ducksoup (Oct 3, 2005)

Any body know Derby results


----------



## kip (Apr 13, 2004)

congrats to sonny free and lou magee on thier am placements.


----------



## L Magee (May 12, 2005)

Congrats to Kippy Kemp for his Am win with Ozzy! Now he has another great dog on his trailer. Sure hope he doesn't try to fill those other two holes.


----------



## Gene (May 6, 2004)

Didn't realize Kip Kemp won with Ozzie. That is incredible. Big win for a 2 year old. Way to go Kippy. Congratulations to you and Ozzie. 

Gene


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

Awesome weekend for the Kippy crew! Congrats!

Did Karen make her chicken salad??????

SM


----------



## Gene (May 6, 2004)

I didn't see any chicken salad. Would have been good I'm sure. Kippy said Karen was running a triathelon this weekend. I bet she won too.

Real good weekend for the Kemp truck. His dogs looked good in the open and in the AM . 

Gene


----------



## kip (Apr 13, 2004)

Gene said:


> I didn't see any chicken salad. Would have been good I'm sure. Kippy said Karen was running a triathelon this weekend. I bet she won too.
> 
> Real good weekend for the Kemp truck. His dogs looked good in the open and in the AM .
> 
> Gene


 thanks gene, she didnt win but she did place.


----------



## Trevor Toberny (Sep 11, 2004)

congrats to Kip


----------

